# Trailer license ?



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I was up in manitoba this weekend to camp and fish. It's a long story with a lot of bumps, but i won't get into that. Anyway we caught a few pike and walleye sunday and never made it out saturday.

I did however, see a lot of boat trailers up there with license plates. Question is, am i supposed to have a license plate on my boat trailer here in north dakota? Or am i supposed to when i travel with it to other countries or states?

thanks for the help.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Trailers are not licensed in N.D. unless:

A) You want it licensed

B) it will be carrying over 3000 lbs.

My boat trailer and my utility trailer are not licensed and do not need to be licensed when I go to like Minnesota because my truck plates that I haul them with is licensed in N.D.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

thank you...it's a 16 ft aluminum with a 70 horse johnson so it's well under 3,000 lbs.....

I never caught any grief at the border so i didn't think it was a big deal, but then when every trailer i saw in manitoba had a license plate it made me wonder.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Some of the MN troopers get a bit touchy about it even IF you are from out of state.

Short story. Many years back I was coming home from a trip to MN. Was about 5 miles into ND when a HP pulls me over and cites me for no license on trailer. I tried to contest but he would have none of it. I figured I'd justtake it to the judge. My wife was also steamed and wouldn't believe that I was in the right. About 3 days later I get a call from Bismarck explaining that the ticket had been torn up. The HP officer was a NEW transfer from MN.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Here is the reply that I received from the ND DOT

ALL trailers, semi-trailers, and farm trailers are required to be titled and licensed except:
· Trailers with a gross weight of 1,500 pounds or less and not for hire or commercial use.

· Trailers used to transport registered motorcycles provided the trailer weight and load does not exceed the 1,500 pound restriction.

· Trailers used to haul recreational vehicles such as a motorcycle not qualified for registration, ATVs, snowmobiles, boats, and personal watercraft. Trailers used to haul recreational vehicles used in competitive events ARE required to be titled and licensed in spite of the weight.

· Single-axle two-wheel car dollies.

· Pup trailers

· Trailers pulled behind motorcycles provided they do not contain sleeping quarters.

Trailers over the legal width (i.e. combine trailer) must contact the North Dakota Highway Patrol office to purchase a permit.

The fees due will be 5% tax on the purchase price along with $5.00 title fee. The yearly license fees for a trailer that is required to be titled and registered is $20.00 a year. Those trailers that are not required to be titled and licensed and that are taken out of state will need to purchase a utility trailer license for a $5.00 fee. The states surrounding North Dakota do require these trailers to be titled and registered. If you have any other questions let us know.

Thank You,
ND Motor Vehicle Division
608 E Boulevard Ave
Bismarck, ND 58505
701-328-2725


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

ND will also give you a free temp plate when traveling through other states since they have different laws.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

As a side note though, when in Canada, you need to have the "yellow card" as they call it, it is proof of insurance. You see not all vehicle insurance companies insure your vehicle if in CA. You get into an accident, they throw you in jail until you prove you were insured, and will let the magistrate (judge) deal with you. I have heard this happening to a couple of guys over the years. So get a proff of insurance for both the US and CA each time you renew your ins.

Also not a bad idea to have a copy of proof of ownership in the vehicle glove box if an unlicensed trailer regardless where you travel too.

MN did away with most trailer lic plates and went to a tongue sticker that you put on the trailer. Problem is if the cops are behind you, it looks like no lic, so do not be surprised if traveling in a state that requires it that they pull you over. Proof of ownership and them seeing the sticker should suffice from getting a ticket.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

h2ofwlr said:


> As a side note though, when in Canada, you need to have the "yellow card" as they call it, it is proof of insurance. You see not all vehicle insurance companies insure your vehicle if in CA. You get into an accident, they throw you in jail until you prove you were insured, and will let the magistrate (judge) deal with you. I have heard this happening to a couple of guys over the years. So get a proff of insurance for both the US and CA each time you renew your ins.
> 
> Also not a bad idea to have a copy of proof of ownership in the vehicle glove box if an unlicensed trailer regardless where you travel too.


That is quite interesting. Never heard anything like that. Are you saying that is standard for automobiles and all recreation vehicles?

thanks


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> You get into an accident, they throw you in jail until you prove you were insured, and will let the magistrate (judge) deal with you.


News to me..

We got in an accident while fishing up in Nipawin a few years ago..

We didn't have to present any insurance info.. The guy who was driving just gave them his agents info and they processed some paper work and away we went.

Maybe we are now "wanted men" in Canada... :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Great info guys! Now if only some of the officers in this state understood the laws!

I had three of them arguing with me on the rec vehicles. Thanks to Verizon and there wireless internet I was able to prove them wrong!

I would just get a plate it is way easier.


----------

